# Is it possible to change IMEI?



## tany3450 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi guys, I own a lumia 650. I would like to avoid some costs with changing the IMEI of my phone. So I am wondering if it is possible, if so how? Thank you.


----------



## djamol (Nov 1, 2016)

No, it's illegal. We don't support anything about that.


----------



## whitealien (Nov 2, 2016)

The world will crush, you can't


----------



## djtonka (Feb 5, 2017)

yep waste more time and give a try with 650


----------



## ApriliaM3 (Feb 8, 2017)

Discussions around this topic are not permitted on XDA

Thread Closed!


----------

